# Got my third rat today!!



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay, as you all know I already have two males named Flash and Jack, 
I have always wanted to have a female as I have read that they are very loving and affectionate. 
So, today I brought a new cage and adopted my very first little girl (whom they thought was a boy but she had nipples and no balls) they should have known it was a girl..)

anyway, I put the cage together and put the box with her in, in the cage n left her to get out on her own, which after 10 minutes she was climbing the bars and being a monkey-rat.. I had the males free ranging and because I have only had her for a little while I thought she would want her own space so I left her in the cage, but omg did I think wrong, she was trying to bite the cage to come out.. so I bit the bullet and got her out, she is so skittish, but I didn't put her on the bed because I was worried about her being on there! she is super cute but I do have a few questions that I may need answering..

1. do female rats go into season?
2. because of how small she is, would she be alright free ranging on the bed?
3. anything I may need to know about female rats?

Thanks I will add a photo too 

Aimee& her children xoxo


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

She's very cute!! From everything I've read so far, females go into "season" or heat every 4 or 5 days unless they are spayed.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Rhonwen said:


> She's very cute!! From everything I've read so far, females go into "season" or heat every 4 or 5 days unless they are spayed.


ah, will she bleed like a woman does? if they do I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

If you're planning on letting her free range with the boys / caging her with the boys I really do suggest getting her spayed before you do any of that.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> If you're planning on letting her free range with the boys / caging her with the boys I really do suggest getting her spayed before you do any of that.


oh no, I brought her own cage today, I meant free ranging on her own like. my boys are going nowhere near her.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh okay just misunderstood then. Are you planning on getting her a friend?


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> Oh okay just misunderstood then. Are you planning on getting her a friend?


hehe no worries. and yeah I am later on, just waiting for my sister in law to pick me up to go and get her a friend.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

aimleigh said:


> ah, will she bleed like a woman does? if they do I feel sorry for them.


I don't think so? (good greif can you imagine the mess that would be every few days!) I think the only time they bleed is when they're whelping? I'm not experienced at all in this though, so take what I say with a grain of salt. 

And congratulations on her!!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

no she wont have bleeding. Only reason she would is because of an infection


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

aw thank you both for your help. and the mess would be terrible!! I just wanted to make sure I know all I need to know about females. &will she be alright to free range on the bed alone?


----------



## DarthTinsel (Jan 14, 2015)

aimleigh said:


> aw thank you both for your help. and the mess would be terrible!! I just wanted to make sure I know all I need to know about females. &will she be alright to free range on the bed alone?


I've only had my girls a few days but they've been fine free ranging on the bed, they're smart enough not to jump off something that high!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I would still keep an eye on her just to be safe.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

She's adorable 

I noticed in your picture that it's just the metal caging. Bumble foot sometimes happens if they're walking on that type of metal shelving. If you can I'd add some fleece on top and clip it down using binder clips so her little feet are comfy


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

erikablanchettexo said:


> She's adorable
> 
> I noticed in your picture that it's just the metal caging. Bumble foot sometimes happens if they're walking on that type of metal shelving. If you can I'd add some fleece on top and clip it down using binder clips so her little feet are comfy


There's been some debate as to whether that kind of flooring actually causes bumble foot or not, some people thing if the flooring i s just dirty they can get it but I do agree and think you should put down some fleece or at least and old towel just to make things a bit more safer.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'm going to wait for them to settle in properly then sort their cage out..
&update, 2 have been added to the group and they all seem to love each other. they're cuddling atm. &what colour is the lighter one?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks roan.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Looks roan.


I will try get a better photo tomorrow when I handle her. She is very different. very pretty hehe


----------

